# Newborn carrier with toddler in house? Boba 3g?



## thursday2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 2 woven wraps that I got before DS was born - both were pretty expensive (one on sale for $60ish, the other was something like $120) but came so well reviewed and loved that we went for it. DH (who chose the patterns for both so that they would be more 'manly,' sigh) has never worn either because he feels too self-conscious and thinks they still look feminine... I do love their versatility, but I never feel like I can tie them tight enough - when DS was a wee baby, they worked fine, but as he's gotten older, I constantly have to retie. They still work, however, despite his being 2 and tall, so we did get our money's worth, I guess.

I'm due in 2 weeks and we had decided, after much researching, to splurge on a boba 3g so that DH could carry the kiddos occasionally. My problem now is that I'd like to be able to wear the newborn while getting things done around the house, like I did when DS was small, but I will have to be able to wear her while chasing a toddler, won't have the lovely leisurely unwinding of the wrap I did with DS (always had to unwrap - never got the hang of the cradle hold tie so I could BF without unwrapping)... The boba, h/e, seems kind of hot and bulky and more suitable for long excursions rather than popping baby in and out to be changed or BFed on an hourly basis.

Thoughts? Is the boba 3g worth the price? Should I get something else for the NB stage, like a peanut sling, or should I just practice the cradle hold wrap more and stick with my wovens? If so, any recs for wrapping her more "poppable" so I don't have to take the whole thing off every time? Money is very tight, so I don't want to spend if I don't have to/it's not worth it. TIA!


----------



## faithsstuff (Nov 30, 2008)

We have not purchased the 3G but plan to (not due until Nov). We have the 2G and love love love it. Our almost 4 year old still uses it and we can't take his carrier away  One thing we learned when ds was an infant was that he needed to be held all the time. A structured carrier was most comfy for us, moby never really worked and we started with the generic target carrier. dh could never figure out a wrap and let me tell you, as a SAHM, I needed something he could use when he got home from work so I could have some down time. Good luck with your decision and new family member!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I cannot tell you about the Boba, as we don't have one. But I will say that I highly recommend a wrap with a newborn. Yes, you do have to untie for nursing, especially with tiny babes...but how completely comfortable and *hands-free* it is, is so convenient with a toddler around. I used my wraps all the time with my second baby and those two are 22 months apart. I also use it all the time now with my third baby, I have a 5 week old, 2 year old and a 4 year old. I also use my ring sling a lot more often than I ever did with a baby this tiny, but I think the ring sling has a bit more of a learning curve, for comfort of mom and baby, than the wraps do. Just wanted to respond to say, don't rule out the wraps! 

Oh and I never do the cradle hold in the wrap, just vertical hold. Not sure of the name. I have nursed without taking off the wrap by scooting baby down as far as possible and leaving her vertical and then taking her head out of the fabric and having her nurse straight on. I do have to hold her head while I do that and also use another hand to keep my breast from blocking her nose. So, not really comfortable or convenient, but it works. I have gotten the hang of nursing in a cradle hold in the ring sling, but I don't do it that often, again because I have to have a hand on there to keep her nose free anyway.

Hmmm, re-reading your post, I'd definitely say to try a ring sling, I have a padded Maya Wrap that I love. But...they are pricey. I got mine at a rummage, brand new, for $10. Awesome deal and I wouldn't have one otherwise.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I just bought a Baby K'tan and I am liking it so far. I used a Moby with my first and I liked that although the massive amount of fabric was a bit annoying sometimes. The K-tan uses about half as much fabric. It's a lot more convenient to put on and take off.

Oh, I should say this: I only wear the babies, not the toddler. He's a giant with a lot of independence so I don't even try. Luckily, he's good at walking everywhere.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have not tried wrap yet, but I think wrap is very comfortable for infants.

I would really love to try it on my next


----------



## TinyLittleFeet (Aug 12, 2012)

I've liked my Babyhawk and my Beco Butterfly for the newborn stage.


----------



## khensberry (Apr 1, 2012)

LOVE our Boba 3G. Definitely worth it!! So nice that you don't have to buy an infant insert like the Ergo, and when baby has a little better head control you'll be able to nurse right in it. I also would recommend a ring sling though, esp. for a newborn. Look up sleeping baby productions... we got our sling (custom made!) for around 35$, and they are great slings, high quality, and esp. good for beginners if you've never used one before (the pleats at the top help a lot). Our baby (8.5 months) loves both the sling and the Boba... just depends on what we're doing. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Hymanroth (Jul 6, 2011)

I got the boba 3G and I don't like it. I actually just put it away bc I dislike it so much. It's too bulky, very hard to adjust ...

I wore my son in a ring sling always and after a few weeks I stared using the ergo without an infant insert. (my son HATED the insert but he also hated the neck pillow in his carseat and being swaddled







he didn't like feeling retrained!)

I got a woven that I love, I also have a scootababy and now a couple months ago I got an Action Baby Carrier and it's my favorite!!!

I had a baby ktan and didn't like it and couldnt figure out my moby







oh and I was given a becco butterfly and was confused by it









Overall I say number 1 is ABC and #2 is organic ergo


----------



## HiMumumum (Aug 1, 2012)

I did not have the patience to wrap my daughter past the newborn stage. I bought a ring sling and even that was too much "fiddling" for me. I own a Beco Gemini (very similar to the Boba, I believe) and I love it. I love having the ability to put her in and out of it in a snap, literally. I wish I had this when she was a newborn. I feel more comfortable nursing in the Gemini than I did a moby wrap. I don't know if the Boba has this capability, but with the Gemini you can cross the shoulder straps in the back so you can hold a smaller baby snugger. It just suits my personality. Wraps are beauuuutttiiful but realistically, I needed something with no muss, no fuss. I know carriers like the Boba and the Becos aren't the most gorgeous, sensual and streamlined looking things on the planet, but hey! You gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Pink Lady (Jun 28, 2012)

I used a ring sling for my first 4 and LOVED how simple and fast it was to use - so much so I rarely used a stroller with them. (Usually didn't use too much around the house, unless they were sick) Slip it over the head/shoulder and pop them in - way faster than getting a stroller out and trying to buckle them in. The biggest drawback I saw was as they got heavier it would make my shoulder hurt if they were in it real long, and I didn't feel safe putting them on my back. I also couldn't get the ring slings to work with my twins - just couldn't wear them both at the same time and feel safe or that they were comfortable - could have used octopus arms to get them in/out. This time with baby 7 I'd love to try a wrap, so far I haven't gotten the hang of them, but seem like they'd be more comfortable for longer excursions. I find ring slings super cheap and customizable too - if you have one to 'copy' as a pattern, I've made all of mine and some as gifts. Pick my favorite fabrics - and extend the tail and leave them unsewn (not sewn into a pleated pull thing that some have) and then the tail works as a 'cover' for extra privacy when nursing in it. Some of the store bought ring slings I haven't liked - if the padding was too much, etc. Easy to slip out of it, with baby still in it to wear them down for a nap and transfer to crib. But I love hearing people's experiences so I get an idea what to try out for new options!


----------

